# Another Roller colour question?



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)

This bird was bred from some birds the local flyers gave me to start out with. I think they thought my pretty birds weren't not going to be up to it (rolling). The cock is a very white red grizzle and the hen, based on recent discussions is a black tiger griggle. It got too dark after the birds flew so I didn't get anymore pictures. The siblings to this bird are 2 **** grizzles, a black pied and a dark grizzle. I just found a picture of the pair and maybe the cock is a tiger grizzle too?

What would you call this young one?

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2074

Thanks,

John


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

It looks like kite bronze on a blue bird, Definetly het grizzle. Looks like it has picked up some pied genes. Maybe het tiger grizzle aswell. Its will moult out pretty close to a "tourtise-shell"


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

He's split for RR so that helps the bronze pop more


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

I agree.

A full description would be [dirty] blue girzzle baldhead [kite | roller] bronze [baldhead] pied split for recessive red. I added [] for factors that the bird might or might not have.


----------



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)

I've attached a couple of more pictures of the bird being discussed and the other young I've bred from this pair. When you refer to dirty are you talking about what I know as smokey or sooty. I have the dirty factor in some of my tumblers and the young have black legs, beaks and skin.

I will post some pictures of dirty young tumblers on another thread. Some people may have not seen it before. I hadn't until the first one hatched????

Thanks for your interest and help.

John

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2076


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Dirty, Smokey and sooty are all seperate genes classified as darkening factors, I have not seen evidence of smokey or sooty in your birds and due to the pied it is hard to tell for sure if your birds have dirty.
It is believed there are a few types so it may be a different type of dirty to whats in your tumblers


----------



## billgarb (Aug 26, 2011)

Very Pretty Birds!


----------

